# Wood Pellet / Bio Fuel Pellet Mill



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

Dad & I are looking into buying a PTO driven pellet mill. Just wondering if anyone on here owns one, and has any advice. Any suggestions on where to buy one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

I didn't even know you could get these. Can you provide a link to something like you are looking at?


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I know they make pellet mills to make feed for feed mills I've always though that was were the sawdust pellets came from I'm sure they need a certain amount of steam to get the wood soft before extruding them thru the dies.
I doubt this is easy enough to do that you could do it off a pto the pressure and steam would need to pretty well controled I'd think.
I'd be very interested if it could be done on the farm!
Dutch


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Heres a youtube of a samll pellet mill
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D60dJE7BE-I[/ame]

Dutch


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

or perhaps more of what you need

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_LW38THm2s[/ame]

Dutch


----------



## Marcintosh (Dec 30, 2012)

It's my understanding that in commercial pellets, the active "glue" is the lignin in the wood that holds them together.
The lignin is heated by the compression.

Just what I've read.
M


----------

